# Windowed Hard Drives



## PVTCaboose1337 (Aug 22, 2010)

I am curious which makers added windows to their drives.  I know that WD did it for the RaptorX series a while back, but I cannot find any other drives that have done similar.  Does anyone know of any drives for sale that currently have windows?  

Picture related:


----------



## $immond$ (Aug 22, 2010)

No but you could do it yourself, it takes allot of work and patience, it would be much easier to mod an SSD drive and the risk of damaging anything is minimal because of no sensitive mechanical parts.  

http://case-mods.linear1.org/hard-drive-window-2/


----------



## slyfox2151 (Aug 22, 2010)

yeah, who the hell would window a SSD lol.... theres nothing to look at inside them except nand chips...


----------



## $immond$ (Aug 22, 2010)

I am sure someone with some creativity can place LEDs inside to make their e-peen bigger but then again you can put LED's inside anything.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Aug 22, 2010)

slyfox2151 said:


> yeah, who the hell would window a SSD lol.... theres nothing to look at inside them except nand chips...



Yeah it is a dumb idea.  

Anyone know of any windowed hard drives though?


----------



## Loosenut (Aug 22, 2010)

$immond$ said:


> No but you could do it yourself, it takes allot of work and patience, it would be much easier to mod an SSD drive and the risk of damaging anything is minimal because of no sensitive mechanical parts.
> 
> http://case-mods.linear1.org/hard-drive-window-2/



 I have a cat and my wife smokes, without a cleanroom, I wouldn't even think of attempting something like this...


----------



## overclocking101 (Aug 22, 2010)

that is a nice guide. but there are no other windowed drives besides raptor-X drives sadly.  they can still be found though on ebay etc


----------



## sneekypeet (Aug 22, 2010)

I remember seeing a guy do his own windows....

He made a clean room from long rubber gloves, and the use of a large rubber maid tub. It was years ago I saw this though, and I'm not so sure it was here


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 23, 2010)

overclocking101 said:


> that is a nice guide. but there are no other windowed drives besides raptor-X drives sadly.  they can still be found though on ebay etc



That's made me think, you could get a broken Raptor and swap the covers if some screw holes align. Worth a shot.


----------



## $immond$ (Aug 23, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Yeah it is a dumb idea.
> 
> Anyone know of any windowed hard drives though?



On the contrary, showing off "slow tech" by adding a window to a hard drive is a "dumb" idea. Do you really want to be showing off a whole "7200-10000 RPM of power" or would you rather show off a plain SSD drive? (If you really desire to "show off") 

Adding any window to any drive is just stupid. I just suggested an easier option for you since manufactures don't put windows on the latest hard drives.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Aug 23, 2010)

windows had nothing to do with showing off hard drive performance... it was just cool too  look inside and see it in action...



SSDs are very boring. its just a sqare box..... nothing moves..


----------



## scaminatrix (Aug 23, 2010)

$immond$ said:


> Adding any window to any drive is just stupid.



If a man wants to mod, let him mod. He may break countless components and hurt himself severely, but it still doesn't warrant being called 'stupid'.

@ sneekypeet: I like that clean room idea, I think I'll be trying that one out!


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 23, 2010)

$immond$ said:


> On the contrary, showing off "slow tech" by adding a window to a hard drive is a "dumb" idea. Do you really want to be showing off a whole "7200-10000 RPM of power" or would you rather show off a plain SSD drive? (If you really desire to "show off")
> 
> Adding any window to any drive is just stupid. I just suggested an easier option for you since manufactures don't put windows on the latest hard drives.



And why do you think some of us still have an automatic watch (you know the one that has a spring and a rotary weight that winds it) if you could have a super precision battery powered quartz one with 3/4 less moving parts?
And guess what, my Seiko does have a clear back so i can see everything moving inside.
I don't ever remember seeing a quartz one having clear back...
Same thing why ppl would like to have a window on their traditional HDD's.
I always hated windows, cold cathodes and all the glowing crap, but for once i'd love to see the internal guts of my Caviar Black 2TB spinning and moving.
Sure i'm a high tech freak and i love what SSD technology has to offer, but sometimes you just want to go old school with a good old mechanical operation. And to be honest, i think anyone would be more interested in a HDD with clear panel than in SSD. It's just more interesting and beautiful, especially if it has a proper finish applied to it...


----------



## $immond$ (Aug 23, 2010)

Right...

Are you going to see your hard drive spinning? Chances are No unless you have completely clear case. Most places on the standard atx or full atx hide the location of the hard drive, so good luck.

I stated an easier option as putting a window on a drive voids your warranty and can destroy the disks as no current manufacture is wasting there time putting windows on hard drives but at least I provided a resourceful link but don't expect me not to make a negative comment especially after insulting my "viable" options.

(Check second post link)


----------



## erocker (Aug 23, 2010)

PVTCaboose1337 said:


> Anyone know of any windowed hard drives though?



Nope. Those Raptor X's are it.


----------



## DannibusX (Aug 23, 2010)

$immond$ said:


> No but you could do it yourself, it takes allot of work and patience, it would be much easier to mod an SSD drive and the risk of damaging anything is minimal because of no sensitive mechanical parts.
> 
> http://case-mods.linear1.org/hard-drive-window-2/



That takes installing windows on your hard drive to the next level.


----------



## Solaris17 (Aug 23, 2010)

$immond$ said:


> On the contrary, showing off "slow tech" by adding a window to a hard drive is a "dumb" idea. Do you really want to be showing off a whole "7200-10000 RPM of power" or would you rather show off a plain SSD drive? (If you really desire to "show off")
> 
> Adding any window to any drive is just stupid. I just suggested an easier option for you since manufactures don't put windows on the latest hard drives.



quite trolling. Its cool to look at and thats the only reason its done. Obviously the person doing it knows its an HDD and they obviously know thats its dangerous to do so. EVEN if they didnt (highely unlikely) its plastered in stickers all over the HDD. If their know the inherent risk why not?


----------



## $immond$ (Aug 23, 2010)

And what have you contributed to this thread that isn't considered trolling? Or do you read the last post and ignorantly ignore the facts. I am going to have erocker lock this thread as it has been de-railed beyond stupidity.


----------



## Radical_Edward (Aug 23, 2010)

I disagree. I think a window would be cool, but making a clean room to do such in just sounds too hard. 

Oh and $immond$, I fail to see how having a window on a HDD would be any different than a window on your PC case. Some people like to see things work.


----------



## $immond$ (Aug 23, 2010)

Radical_Edward said:


> I disagree. I think a window would be cool, but making a clean room to do such in just sounds too hard.
> 
> Oh and $immond$, I fail to see how having a window on a HDD would be any different than a window on your PC case. Some people like to see things work.



Where are drives mounted on most cases? In places they wont be seen.
I just think it isn't practicle or wise to open an HD. Dust and finger prints can be hazardous to the needle, mechanisms and disks inside.


----------



## erocker (Aug 23, 2010)

I suggest that some of you behave ($immond$/Solaris17). The OP asked a simple question that has been answered. We don't need your opinions on it as they were never asked for.

If you have a problem with a post, report it using the report post button, otherwise move along because if any of this childish arguing continues there will be consequences.


----------



## $immond$ (Aug 23, 2010)

I agree keep on topic, Thanks erocker, I have safely provided two viable solutions in my defence.


----------



## Bundy (Aug 23, 2010)

$immond$ said:


> Right...
> 
> Are you going to see your hard drive spinning? Chances are No unless you have completely clear case. Most places on the standard atx or full atx hide the location of the hard drive, so good luck.



CM stackers come with a mount and LED specifically for that purpose, and they are not completely clear. I gotta admit though, I've never installed a windowed HDD and it took me over 6 months to work out what the LED's were for.


----------



## RejZoR (Aug 24, 2010)

You will still se the head moving inside...


----------



## slyfox2151 (Aug 24, 2010)

$immond$ said:


> I agree keep on topic, Thanks erocker, I have safely provided two viable solutions in my defence.



stop ass kissing. get off your horse... OH im going to get erocker to lock this thread...


jesus christ.





If he is modding his HDD by putting a window on it... do you really think he wont mod his case to show off the now modded HDD?


----------



## Tatty_One (Aug 24, 2010)

And ERocker does not Moderate this thread, so i will close it instead!  Only because the question has been answered and there is nowhere else for it to go but flamedom.


----------

